# Miranda MS-2



## wallpaper (May 31, 2003)

I have a Miranda MS-2, (been hidden in a draw for 15 years), I think I used it twice when I bought it in 88, I am thinking of now starting to use it again and would like to fit a motor drive, is this possible? are there other manufacturers drives i can use? and how much will it cost?

thanks in advance


----------



## dlc (May 31, 2003)

I don't know much about your camera, but go to www.google.com and type in your camera and model, and I'm sure you will get something for it to get the info you need.


----------



## wallpaper (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks, but I have tried that and have found lots of new info, but no-one can tell me about the motor wind!
I wondered if i can fit another manufacturers motor to this camera?


----------

